# schwinn drum brakes



## spoker (Apr 17, 2013)

i have a compleat front and rear drum brake setup im going to list for sale but i need some info to list it correctly,i have nos/repo risght and left handles i gotfrom bicycle bones,the handles that came with the original setup do not have the schwinn script on them although they are identical to the script handles,i was told that the non scipt handles were pre war,i have see pics of the porkchops and i think they are differant from pre-war,thanks for any info


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 17, 2013)

*id be interested*

In the non script rear drum brake lever!!! Hows the condition?


----------



## spoker (Apr 17, 2013)

*brakes*

yes prolly so,but there is also the factors of availability and disireability


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 17, 2013)

spoker said:


> i have a compleat front and rear drum brake setup im going to list for sale but i need some info to list it correctly,i have nos/repo risght and left handles i gotfrom bicycle bones,the handles that came with the original setup do not have the schwinn script on them although they are identical to the script handles,i was told that the non scipt handles were pre war,i have see pics of the porkchops and i think they are differant from pre-war,thanks for any info





If you post pics of the items your asking about that will help quite a bit. The non script levers are pre-war and sometimes found on early post war.


----------



## jkent (Apr 17, 2013)

I sent you a PM i'm interested in the whole setup with the non script levers.
Thanks, JKent


----------

